
Web benchmark: Dlang (601.74 req/sec) vs. Node.js (300.80 req/sec) - darksioul
https://github.com/llaine/benchmarks
======
claudiug
I found so funny that ruby is as always slow. Also this makes me sad as I'm a
ruby fun :)

------
aexaey
~600 rps is an very low bar to set.

Not to mention that database is the bottleneck in this benchmark.

